# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  падают диски в raid'е при записи большого пустого файла

## andy86

Хелп!!!
Сижу второй раз за день рибилдю...
железо: lsi MegaRAID SAS8704ELP контроллер
4 шт seagate st3500320as 500gb 
сконфигурено в 6 raid 
второй раз за день падает диск (разные)
по моим наблюдениям падает именно при записи в том большой последовательности нулей. (в первый раз создавал диск для виртуальной машины preallocated, во-второй - снимал снэпшот...)
в чем может быть дело? люди помогите.... устал...

----------

